# How do I eat for slow-motility/colonic inertia?



## River12 (Mar 14, 2002)

My colon moves far too slow....as many of ours do. Do I eat or avoid fiber? Any advice? Thanks  River12


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

What exactly do you mean?Have you been tested and found to have slow transit (and usually this is in people that go way less than once every 3 days)orAre you just constipated most days?For constipated most of the time without slow transit you want to increase fiber and water.If you really have slow transit (like you really only go once a week or less or have a diagnosis from a doctor. Had the sitz marker test or other tests the demonstrate that, in fact, you have slow tranist....see you can be constipated all the time (go a couple of times a week and have small, hard, hard to pass stools and have NORMAL transit) and not have slow transit. Then you want to avoid fiber pretty much completely.www.gicare.com has a link to diets and does both the high-fiber and the low-fiber.Slow transit problems (motility disorders) are fairly uncommon. Just being constipated almost every day is relatively common.If you increase fiber you should also increase water (water + fiber is what makes stools easy to pass). If you are constipated for whatever reason you may want to increase water.K.


----------



## River12 (Mar 14, 2002)

I've had the Sitz Marker...had to travel to Milwaukee and see a specialist. I went back for the x-rays every other day. The markers hadn't even progressed past the ascending colon after five days. Eventually, I had to use Miralax to flush them out. I now have slow transit as my diagnosis. Thank you for your help. I've always eaten a lot of fiber and been sick all the time. I will take your advice! Will dairy still be a problem, as it is mucous forming? Thanks K & take care.--River12


----------

